# 624                                                      Turnips at 624 ***CLOSED***



## Insulaire

Nook Boys are selling turnips at *624*. Just randomly decided to check today, and glad I did! (Don’t suppose any time travelers have Daisy Mae on their island right now?)

I will be doing this old school style and letting people in one at a time, messaging Dodo via PM. The boys are selling books too today. You can buy anything for sale at Nooks but please just be quick in doing so. Native fruit is Oranges, so feel free to cash in on that too if you have room in your inventory.

I will walk you from airport to Nooks and then back again, where you will exit via airport. Absolutely no running on my island. Mention your favorite candy bar in your response to prove you actually read this. Please follow me at all times and don’t stop to talk to villagers etc, since I want to move people through quickly.

No entry fee. Tips welcome! I’ll open and close this thread as needed today. Please like this post to alert me when posting


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

May I come sell turnips on your island?  

ETA: D'oh brain. I like Smarties.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I always did like Milkyways and Hershey bars.

Now that that's out of the way, i'll come and sell.


----------



## Alphapack

My friends are not on the forums yet but would like to come sell. There is two of them and they would come 1 at a time.

My favorite are Ferraro Rocher


----------



## Pendar

Would like to come over and sell my turnips please. Would you like 99k bells or a NMT? Would make 4 trips if possible, tip each trip.

I'm a chocoholic, if it's chocolate I'm liking it!


----------



## Insulaire

Alphapack said:


> My friends are not on the forums yet but would like to come sell. There is two of them and they would come 1 at a time.
> 
> My favorite are Ferraro Rocher


Sorry, I only feel comfortable inviting members of this forum. I hope you understand


----------



## Alphapack

Insulaire said:


> Sorry, I only feel comfortable inviting members of this forum. I hope you understand


I understand. Turns out 1 of them is and will reply herself to the thread lol

I was busy being their stalk broker


----------



## prissy.orc.wife

Hello! I’d like to come over if possible! Thank you!
And Reese’s are best!


----------



## Insulaire

Alphapack said:


> I understand. Turns out 1 of them is and will reply herself to the thread lol
> 
> I was busy being their stalk broker


Cool! Do you want to visit too, or is just them that needs to sell?


----------



## Cottonball

I like kinder bueno's -- may i come sell?


----------



## Insulaire

If I liked your post, it means you followed my directions and I will message you with a Dodo as soon as it’s your turn


----------



## AstralFirework

I'd like to visit and sell off my turnips. Oh, and I like Crunchies.


----------



## Alphapack

Insulaire said:


> Cool! Do you want to visit too, or is just them that needs to sell?


Just the one other person. I sold mine yesterday for 500


----------



## DaisyFan

Can I come? My favorites are Reese's and Twix.


----------



## Nami25

May I pop by?  Twix!


----------



## Skandranon

please sign me up

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

I luv three musketeer bars


----------



## Insulaire

All right, I need to pause this for now through Skandran, because I already have a big backlog. I will hopefully be able to take more visitors once the queue is sorted

Edit: I will add in the two members who posted after this as well. You’ve been added to the queue 

I will PM members whose posts i liked to confirm they’re ready to come over. If I don’t hear back within a few minutes, I’ll bump your place down to the next in line and will get you back in once I hear back.


----------



## Tiger513

Would love to stop by.

Twix!


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

May I come? Also I like KitKats


----------



## Cottonball

oof im all packed up n ready to come ><

I only have 1 little pocketful


----------



## Insulaire

Cottonball said:


> oof im all packed up n ready to come ><
> 
> I only have 1 little pocketful


It will honestly probably be a bit til I get to your place in line. Sorry, I’m trying to get people through as fast as I can 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Order (will keep this updated so people can check their place in line):

All caught up! Pshew


----------

